# Samsung 25R (green) with KBox mini



## Lehan (25/1/16)

Hi Vapers

I have a question regarding the volts of my battery. I'm not electrical minded at all and i'm worried that i might be damaging my battery.

Just some info on my build. I'm running a subtank, 1.0ohm rba coil, (26g kanthal a1).

At 22W the voltage reads 4.7v and at 25W its 5.1V...

I saw a post where it is noted that the max voltage is 4.2?

Why is my battery running at these high volts? Is this safe or am i busy killing it?

Currently the battery is charged to about 80%


----------



## stevie g (25/1/16)

You are safe. The mod input source is the battery and that will not change voltage. The electronics will however convert the power and boost it, still completely safe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (25/1/16)

The voltage indicated is actually the voltage that will be / need to be applied across the atomizer coil to achieve the 25W.
Regulated mods typically use buck / boost circuitry to step down or step up the output voltage to the atty based on your power setting. 

For a 1.04 ohm coil at 25W, the applied voltage should be 5.1V .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lehan (25/1/16)

Thank you guys, makes sense now

Sent from my Sony Z3 using Tapatalk


----------

